
I asked GPT-3 to write an article about the impact of GPT-3 - chrisfrantz
https://www.chrisfrantz.me/the-impact-of-gpt-3-on-the-marketing-industry-as-told-by-gpt-3/
======
bickeringyokel
I wonder if AI will continue to throw Elon Musk name around for no reason just
to freak him out more.

My second thought here is that many of these paragraphs basically repeat
themselves, but is not unlike how a younger person might write given arbitrary
constraints and word length requirements.

Conclusion: AI is taunting Elon Musk and is bored of doing homework.

------
Fiveplus
Wow, to unskeptical passing viewer - this was as good as a human written,
perhaps at par with someone with good vocabulary. I'm loving this succession
of GPT-3 based experiments people are sharing recently.

